# How old should your puppy be for a first cut?



## Lorieann

Hi,
I'm new to the forum and this is my first attempt at a post. My puppy turned 4 months today her name is Mia. I have been reading the forum since about Father's Day. That is when we brought Mia home.

My question is at what age do you go for the puppy's first cut if you are going to keep your pup in a teddy bear or puppy cut? I am new to the breed and I am learning all I can on this Forum. It has been very helpful.

I would just like to add I am from Washington state near Tacoma if there are any other Hav owners on this forum from my area.


----------



## Patti McNeil

Hi, Lorieann~
Welcome to the forum. Mia is adorable. Toby is also 4 months and he's been to the groomer a few times already. I keep him in a teddy bear cut and he got his first cut when he was around 3 months. He's only had a full groom once, but I take him in for facial trim and ear plucking every other week. 

This forum is full of wonderful people who will always help with questions!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

What are your plans for your pup? Letting hair grow or keeping it short? It would be good to take your pup anytime, just so your pup gets used to other people and the grooming and nail trims too.


----------



## Redorr

It is never too soon to get your puupy used to a groomer and to start a relationship with a groomer. Especially if you take Mia in for just nail trim, ear plucking, then a bath and a face trim - if you want to trim the face ahir rather than leave it long. That way you can get a good feel for how well the groomer will follow your instructions before you go in for a fulltrim. Ask for references for a good groomer. 

Many groomers require you leave your dog for afull day,and they are in crates when not on the table. I decided I liked the idea of a groomer that comes to me, so I use a couple that have a mobile grooming van that parks on the street out front for the hour that they work on Lola. It's perfect!


----------



## Patti McNeil

I agree with Anne about trying to get a referral. Take pictures with you of what you want, ask if the groomer does other havs, and ask if the groomer will be ready for you when you get there so Mia won't be in a crate/pen. My groomer, who is actually at Petsmart if you can believe that, makes sure she's completely free when Toby arrives. She's with him the entire time and calls me when she's almost done so I'm there. I asked this the first time he went because I was still worried about parvo. She will trim his face and pull out his ear hairs for free in between grooming. Lots of questions to ask when you're selecting a groomer!


----------



## Mojo's Mom

Mojo is 14 weeks old now, and for about 4 weeks I've been thinking to call the mobile groomers I've always used, just to get them to come out and get Mojo accustomed to the process. I haven't done it yet, and his coat doesn't need any trimming, but that probably depends on how each puppy's coat comes in and what kind of facial trim you want. I will let his "bangs" grow in a long way before they get any trimming, because the look I want maintains most of the bangs.

I also wanted to avoid the groomers until Mojo was at least 16 weeks because Mojo will be minimally vaccinated and I don't want to take chances putting him in an environment where many other dogs have passed through.
In the meantime, I brush him daily, cut his nails weekly, bathe him now and then and blow dry, so he's getting the experience at home.

Look through the entire "puppy cut" thread in the grooming section of the forums. That's what I did, and found a photo from there that is exactly how I want Mojo trimmed as an adult. I won't ever let anyone take a trimmer to him without them having a totally clear understanding of how Mojo should eventually look. I have seen many, many "puppy cuts" that I just can't stand.
There are some very fine points of cutting facial and ear hair that make all the difference in the appearance of a Havanese face. 

I wouldn't personally take my dog to a grooming facility, and am so happy to have mobile groomers so that my dogs have never had to wait around in a crate in a facility full of barking, nervous dogs, soaking up germs. I think by now there are mobile groomers almost everywhere.


----------



## Lorieann

*Thank you!*

Thank you so much for the awesome replies! They are very very helpful and brought up some things I didn't think of. I am just a tad bit overwhelmed with it all...I love Mia, but this little Hav is such a new experience for me! I can't get over how very smart she is!

I plan on keeping her coat short. The long hair up keep will be too much for me after reading on the forum. I agree with Mojo's Mom, I have to find the right look I want. I love her bangs to be sticking up in front, I think that is so cute. I will have to find the right face look for her. She has had her nails cut buy the Vet tech once so far. I have given her some baths, she gets dirty fast! My husband and I are trying hard to keep her brushed I even bought one of those all wood Chis Chris Christensen brushes. I still have lots to learn.

I also never thought of the all day, crate issue at the groomers. That is a big deal for me, I know she would not like it at all.

So once again thank you so much for your replies!


----------



## marjrc

Lorieann, welcome to you and little Mia! She is a cutie pie.  Sounds like she's keeping you and your hubby busy with her antics. They certainly cause us to laugh more often then we did before we got our Hav boys, in spite of the times when we'd like to wring their gorgeous little necks.  LOL 

There is no age too soon for a cut, grooming or wash so do it when you feel like it! All great tips so far, so won't add. Can't wait to hear and see more of your little girl.


----------



## Mojo's Mom

I don't think Mia would ever be asked to be "all day" at the grooming shop, but half days are pretty much standard. They like to get all the dogs in at once in the morning, then they call you when yours is done. 

But with the mobile groomer you don't have to take Mia anywhere and she's in and out in just the time it takes to do her. 

I can relate to the getting dirty fast. Mojo is happiest when he's half soaked and covered in sand and dirt and various vegetative matter. And he was REALLY happy the second day we had him home when he found a nice, stinky dead thing to roll in...that was his first bath, and earlier than I'd intended.


----------



## Duncan'sMom

I waited until Duncan had all of his shots, I just felt more comfortable. We've only gone once so far, but there were several small dogs there and she let them play instead of locking them in the crates. Duncan came home home so tired ~ it was wonderful!


----------



## fifi

In my area most dogs are done at a grooming salon are by appointment, dogs don't stay in a crate all day. I don't think a mobile groomer would necessarily mean less germs than a salon either. Anyone can be filthy or anyone can be clean. I think the big issues when finding a groomer are the experience, references, cleanliness of grooming area, friendliness of staff, and if the dogs are dried in a hot enclosure or with a cold drier in an enclosure or dried by hand. I would also like to be able to see the groomer at work, not hidden behind a wall or door.


----------



## Lorieann

Mia will get her final puppy shots tomorrow, so I can wait a bit until I make an appointment for her. I like the looks of the groomer at our Vet. And I have asked about experience with Havs. I also asked about the all day issue. They say they typically keep them all day, but they are played with and walked etc. I asked if I got an early or first appointment if I could just pick her up when done. They seemed okay about that. It is very clean there and it is my Vet, also I have had my Golden boarded there. So I think I will give them a try and see how it goes. I have never seen or heard of mobile groomers around here, at least in my part of Washington state. We have a couple Petco's and Petsmart's around here with open viewing grooming areas too. Now all I have to do is find the right picture of the right cut for Mia!


----------



## Lorieann

Yes Mojo's Mom... Mia sounds like she has the same traits as Mojo. She romps around the yard with her big brother Cooper (Golden Retriever) and she collects so much more dirt, bark, twigs, etc. than he ever has... After a really good long play we usually have to dip her in the sink or brush and brush and brush her to get stuff off of her. She has been camping at the ocean once with us too. She loved the beach. She really loves the great outdoors and has so much energy! I love to watch her run and play chase with her big brother, it's hilarious!


----------



## marjrc

Ah, I guess I didn't realize you were talking about taking your young pup to a groomer. I thought you just meant YOU doing a little snip here, wash there, etc... Of course, when bringing to a groomer, you might want to wait until you have the right place and she's only going to be there a very short time. Sounds like it's o.k. at your vets'.

When I used a groomer for Ricky and Sammy, it was by appt. only and you showed up and picked your dog up 1 1/2 hrs. later - sometimes sooner. She'd call you when the dog was ready. I much preferred that to having them stay in a stressful environment (dogs barking, yelping, blow dryers going, lots of people... ) for longer than they needed to be. I ended up getting the supplies I needed and am doing my own grooming. So long as the dog isn't stressed out to the max, then all is good.


----------



## Mojo's Mom

I went ahead and took the plunge, had the mobile groomer out here yesterday morning for Mojo's first groom. Just a brush, comb, bath and blow dry, ears cleaned, foot pad fur trimmed, very little scissor cut at his butt (hygiene trim), nails cut. He looked SO fluffy, but the groomer did well by him, and said Mojo was easy and did great with everything.

Darned dog won't stay standing for pictures. Every time I think I've got him standing up all proud and pretty and just perfect, I get the camera pointed at him and he promptly sits down, or lies down.


----------



## Milo's Mom

Mojo looks adorable - love the cut!


----------



## Patti McNeil

Mojo's coat looks as cottony as Toby's! Nice cut!


----------



## Sophiesmudder

Hi. What is ear plucking? Why is it necessary?


----------



## Mojo's Mom

Wow, a thread resurrected from WAY back, Mojo is nearly 5 now...ear plucking is pulling out the hair that grows in the ear canal. A lot of people do this by grabbing the whole bunch with a hemostat and yanking.

I have never done it and my vet says it is totally unnecessary...and you will get lots of contrasting opinions. Mojo has never had his plucked, and my Libby is nearly 10 and has never had hers plucked, and knock on wood, have never had any ear infections. 

And I just don't have the heart to rip hair out of my dogs ears!


----------



## bellerud

Hi lorieann. Mia is just adorable. Wagner is 5 months and got a face trim a month ago. I’ve given a few baths myself but haven’t gone in for a full grooming yet. I’m trying to decide what cut I want for him. I love the way he looks right now but wondering if I should give him a shorter cut because of the hot weather. 

Where in Tacoma do you live? We’re in puyallup. I’ve connected with one other Havanese puppy via Instagram and they have so much fun playing.


----------



## ShamaMama

Lorieann posted in 2009. You may want to PM her to see if she's still visiting the forum.


----------



## bellerud

ShamaMama said:


> Lorieann posted in 2009. You may want to PM her to see if she's still visiting the forum.


I noticed that right after I posted &#129325;

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

